# Bolens Model Line Brochure 1967



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Front cover


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 11


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 12


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 13


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 14


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 15


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 16


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 17


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 18


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 19


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

rear cover


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the effort, sixchows. I really enjoy looking at old brochures. The Bolens seem almost timeless. They are certainly impressive, even today, and that was a slick brochure. I wonder if Arnie used the reel mowers at Latrobe?  

I put your pics in a single file in PDF form, but it was over 19MB, so I didn't even try to post it. Was the brochure scanned? It sure came out nice in the attachments.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, scanned each page and then posted them. Takes awhile to get done but I know I enjoy things like this when I see them so thought I'd share them.


----------

